# for sale das elite riser and ilf carbon/wood reurve limbs



## missalot (Nov 12, 2009)

i have a das elite riser with the low grip and a set of carbon/wood medium limbs which makes it a 64" bow around 44-45 lbs ,very smooth and fast. riser is in excellent shape ,need to sale for 500.00 in the us and a little more outside the 50 to cover shipping


----------



## missalot (Nov 13, 2009)

reduced to 450.00 need to sale to get a buffalo longbow .


----------



## RogerB (Nov 15, 2009)

go to Trad Talk, lots of guys on there that like DAS bows


----------

